# Cell phone cameras



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Can you get decent quality photos with a cell phone camera? I need to buy one for my business and was curious whether I could take tank photos with it. I also have more of a budget there because it's a business expense. Any recommendations? 

Thought I'd ask because I know nothing about digital cameras.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen some "okay" pics from a phone camera, but they're a far cry from what you could get with even a moderately priced digital camera.

I have a camera on my phone just because they were out of the same phone without the camera. The only thing I've really found it handy for is if I'm out on the road and something cool like a moose shows up out of nowhere and you're thinking "oh I wish I had a camera along right now". Now at least I always have one handy.  

As for taking tank pics, they're more challenging anyway, so it would be tough to get a decent one with a camera phone, IMO.


----------



## Just_me (Sep 20, 2004)

without optical zoom, without camera focus control..it's hard to get good quality pics.

I see tons of pictures from people saying: what plant is this, what algae is this, what fish is this, and in the cell phone cameras sometimes it gets hard to tell them apart...so imagine taking good quality pics.

Despite this i think Samsung has released a model with something like 5 MP, it looks like a camera with a phone on not like a phone with a camera sensor on like most of the phones.

Might as well save the money and get a better camera, altough in this case it can be tricky being the companie's money.

http://engadget.com/entry/1234000543046429/

http://news.mobile9.com/category/samsung/

still lacks a lot of features...but hey better than all other cell phone cameras! but i think it's only available in korea.


----------

